# Lucky Bun-bun



## galinfla (Sep 5, 2011)

We thought... it was a broken leg. I was calling vets while posting here, trying to figure out what to do for him. I finally got a hold of an emergency vet, and as she was telling me that they don't see rabbits, he kind of squirmed to reposition himself so he could look at my daughter... and died.


----------



## Tasha93x (Sep 5, 2011)

Aww i'm so sorry  binky free lucky bun-bun :rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry 



ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 5, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear of Lucky Bun-Bun's passing. Binky free and rest in peace little man.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry Luck Bun-bun has gone to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Binky Free Sweet One.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free Lucky. Prince is up there along with other bunnies for you to play with.


----------



## LadyKat (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Binky Free.


----------



## galinfla (Sep 5, 2011)

My daughter with Lucky Bun-bun about a week ago


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry - what a horrible shock for you and your daughter.

That picture is precious - it's like you can see the bond between them.

Jan


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 6, 2011)

So, so sorry for your loss. He was a cutie. Rest in peace little guy. Sounds like he might have had internal injuries or a stroke.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 11, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss, they always go too soon.


----------

